# 686 experience?



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

My 686 cargos are my favorite pants. Very well made and super warm with the removable liner.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Q... do you know if the Pinnacle 3 Ply pants have the smarty liner?


----------



## bloodfira (Jul 9, 2009)

i have the smarty pants from 2002, and still do their job


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i had the 686xDragon pants up until the end of the season last year when the seam finally busted (i think about 6 years?) i just picked up a pair of smartys to last me another good while


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

Absolutely love 686. Clothing line is second to none in my opinion...


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

686 makes some good stuff, love the fit, quality and workmanship


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

+1000 for 686. I have had 2 pairs of pants and 3 jackets. All held up extremely well over time and worked great. Quality construction, nice style, reasonable price. Get on it.


----------



## dmike (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a pair of archetype with removable liner, bought them off e-bay two years ago. They are awesome pants. I just wear a pair of basketball shorts underneath and am warm all day. Their sizing system is smaller than most though, in my case I need an XL in 686 but usually wear a L.


----------



## jim0ne (Sep 10, 2009)

Like everyone stated above. 686 has also serve me well and the only company i buy outerwear from. Own 3 jacket and 5 pairs of pants from them.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. From the looks of it, 686 RETAINS a loyal following which is exactly what I seek out... trigger time! Cheers!


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

Got Cargos, softshell jacket. After it bought a ACC set (pants+jacket) for my girlfriend. No issues, only joy.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

A buddy I ride with has a pair of the 686 insulated cargos. He's had them for 2 seasons and they're still in good shape. Build, durability, function and style are all top notch.


----------



## Tauwolf (Oct 12, 2010)

I rank Foursquare and 686 equally as the top clothing brands. I have yet to find anything from either company I wasn't 100% happy with.

Sessions is right up in there in quality, also, but I usually like the style of the other 2 companies a bit more.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

as one guy put it...686 is second to none. I have their Smarty outfit, ACC outfit, and now i got another jacket from them. 

The jackets do run a little at the waist but thats something i learned to let go, but the quality and designs of their products is what keeps me coming back for more.:thumbsup:


----------



## scotty860 (Sep 18, 2010)

i loved my 686 cargos from last season so much i bought a new pair this yr so i can switch them up. they were super warm i was never cold on the mtn and i did most of my riding at nite.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Had a 686 smarty jacket from 08...ripped up the seam under the armpit and ripped mid arm, non-seam, from falling on the SNOW. Wasn't too impressed especially since all I've ever heard were good things.


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

I got a 686 Smarty Complete jacket last season as well. Several fabric pull tabs ripped off and after about 25 days of riding the zipper broke (would catch on the bottom and not zip up). Fortunately, it was the end of the season and 686 honored the warranty. They sent it back repaired after about 2-3 weeks. Take it as you will.

I will say they have some of the best prints on the market for outerwear and that's what still attracts me.


----------



## ccole89 (Sep 2, 2010)

I've got a 686 ACE Down Jacket from a few years back one of the best jackets i've owned. They def make great stuff.


----------



## paymon (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a 686 smarty jacket, only problem I have is that it runs too long! Looking for a replacement for this season, just a bit shorter and I would have been satisfied.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

Tauwolf said:


> I rank Foursquare and 686 equally as the top clothing brands. I have yet to find anything from either company I wasn't 100% happy with.
> 
> Sessions is right up in there in quality, also, but I usually like the style of the other 2 companies a bit more.


haha i had to get a new jacket to fill in for my 4square one. i still have it and it works fine, but goddamn its way too warm


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

Just ordered some 686 Plexus Pinnacle 3-Ply Boa Pants. I'm kinda excited to see how they are.

I ordered them in black. Although I did want them in red. I had to stop myself. I now have a blue coat, lime green gloves and white boots. I've decided to limit my rainbow-ness.


----------

